# Kobe At Rucker



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

To every that said kobe cant play at rucker or he is to scared to play there. I have news for u he was ther today along with muchie norris each on a diff team. I dont have the details of the game but cant wait to see it. Steve Francis was ther but didnt play cuz he was injured


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Nothing special. The game ended in a tie.


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

did he do n e thing good or did n e body emberase him?details


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

He did one thing that was OK. He brought the ball over a guys head and went in for a reverse layup. They didn't show him playing defense. I'm sure they got him on something....

He had 15points, 7rebounds, 7assists.


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

thanx. wher did u see the game?


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

I saw it on ESPN


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KBStAt *
> thanx. wher did u see the game?


They had a little story on SportsCenter.....


----------



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

Insidehoops.com is already reporting that his shoes were nike.The game was sponsored by reebok.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

espn? sportscenter or espn news? i'm looking for it.


----------



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think reebok sponsors the whole season for that rucker league, not just that game. insidehoops.com says they'll have a writeup on the kobe game later today. as for tv highlights, it was the regular espn sportscenter and they just showed about 10 seconds of kobe moves


----------

